# your favorite rear cog?



## head (Feb 13, 2004)

i was inspired by the "favorite chain ring" post. I'm building a new ss and need to buy a cog to slip onto the Hope Pro II SS rear hub. 

thanks!


----------



## Fatsinglespeeder (Jan 24, 2013)

Surly cogs (and stainless steel chainrings) for me: Cassette Cog | Parts | Surly Bikes


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

I've been really happy with endless cogs. They're round, pedal smooth, come in cool colors, seem to wear at least as well as stainless cogs I've had and they're made in the US

Endless Bike Company | Products

If money wasn't an object I'd definitely get one of those niner titanium cogs though. Things look sweeeeeeeeet.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

King cogs have been the best for me as far as actually working correctly, being reasonably priced, and lasting. 

Looks-wise though I think the new Niner ti one looks great and Boone stuff is beautiful.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

HBC....

but you'd have better luck finding a Unicorn humping a Leprechaun on a pot of Gold....


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Endless


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

I have mostly Surly cogs (and 1 HBC), but I am going to start buying Endless. Looks quality.


----------



## 1SPDBING (Mar 16, 2013)

I've got a Lunar quick change cog, and I love it. The wide cog base is very friendly to aluminum free hub bodies, and it's really easy and quick to change cog sizes.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

Another vote for Endless Kick Ass cogs


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Kings are awesome but a 20t is the biggest they make.

I dig this one, super sexy ti in a size 21...



SPP


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

I ride King and Surly, but if I ever have the cash, I'd get a Niner TI.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

I've had good luck with boring old Niner aluminum cogs..

Cogalicious SS Cog


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 12, 2007)

Endless. Made in good ol NC!


----------



## henrymiller (Jan 7, 2004)

Tomi


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

Have to agree my HBC 18 tooth cog is a beauty paired with a sram PC1 chain.
CK is next by a slim margin; the rest well sorry they don't cut it. 
I run 180mm m985 cranks with a 30T front ring. CK ceramic BB in a Niner Biocentric 2 EBB assembly.


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hbc


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

conrad said:


> Have to agree my HBC 18 tooth cog is a beauty paired with a sram PC1 chain.
> CK is next by a slim margin; the rest well sorry they don't cut it.
> I run 180mm m985 cranks with a 30T front ring. CK ceramic BB in a Niner Biocentric 2 EBB assembly.


Why don't you like the Niner ti?

SPP


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

Singleworks - cheap & light.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Surly for me.


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

My favorite cog is my home made motorcycle style cog bolted together with a White Industries freewheel. 









Construction was pretty simple work on a mini lathe with some stainless steel bolts on the back side to attach the cog to a cut down WI free wheel body. I cut the bolts flush after installing the cog.

I like using 22 tooth cogs. Right now the setup is paired with a 36 tooth ring gives me a combo that works for most of the trails. I also have a 38 tooth ring that I can swap out in the front.


----------



## Xavonseine (Nov 1, 2012)

HBCs look good...

I use CK and On One Groove Armada (4mm wide base).


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

I am not sure which one should I fave since I live in south east asia so far I could only find some taiwan made steel stamp cog that's looks like dimension, surly, and shimano cromo cog.

I only can afford the taiwan made and shimano though. I am really out of option in here since SS parts is very uncommon here.


----------



## Hauffy (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm very happy with my Lunar cog  Lunar Bikes - Single Speed Cogs


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I use surly, I like them for their durability, however I really want a kickass cog to try out. I have a feeling I'll wear it out fairly quickly compared to my surly though.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

chestercospinner said:


> Singleworks - cheap & light.
> 
> View attachment 790618


Those look interesting, although just looks like Surly with slots instead of round holes...can't find a good pic to see how the thickness/profile is from an edge-wise view.

OE cheap stamped steel until they wear out and then Surly for me...so far. EDDIT: just found pic here: http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/singleworks-cogs-797180.html and they look a little lighter weight than Surly.



Hauffy said:


> I'm very happy with my Lunar cog  Lunar Bikes - Single Speed Cogs


Very interesting!

Niner cogs are aluminum, I'll pass as imo that wears out way too fast.

All I can find in Chris King is stainless steel cogs? The pics on his site are just boring no cut-outs or anything.


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

KING. Made in the USA, (If that's something you like, I do.) and long lasting.


----------



## Oliver (May 18, 2005)

First Boone, then HBC before the implosion. Not sure I want to go back to Surly cogs.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Just got this Endless. Have no miles on it, but it looks quality. I do like my HBC's design a bit better, but endless has that simple elegance to it. I may be placing a few more orders with them. Fast shipping and great communication as well.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Gabriel J said:


> KING. Made in the USA, (If that's something you like, I do.) and long lasting.


That chain, cog and hub are beautiful!


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

Surly classic cogs have never let me down, fixed or single speed. HBC's design did look good, but for the love of whatever deity you prefer, DO NOT PLACE AN ORDER with them. I was about to a year ago until I came across the HBC thread in this forum. You have been forewarned.https://www.treefortbikes.com/images/raw/TF-333222338203-2.jpg


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

What no love for the cheap stuff? I've been running a $24 Q2pro cog from pricepoint for over a year. Just now starting to wear a bit. I also love my 25t Rennen cog. It's a beast and a bit spendy but when you need a 25 tooth cog they are the only place that makes them. 

I do love the look of those King cogs though.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Had two Endless cogs, which didn't last very long, now my first (and last) HBC has lasted 16 months with very little wear. May go Surly or King next.


----------



## BuFFy-ZA (Mar 29, 2011)

Endless, and halo fatfoot is awesome.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't worry about my On-One Groove Armada cogs:
On-One Groove Armada Single Speed Sprocket


----------



## erichwic (Mar 3, 2004)

Rennen all....day....long.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

Stevob said:


> Had two Endless cogs, which didn't last very long, now my first (and last) HBC has lasted 16 months with very little wear. May go Surly or King next.


Which HBC? I bought an aluminum one a couple years ago but haven't used it. Dan said they will wear out quicker, so have been saving it.

I've got boat anchor Surly's on my bikes. The Niner Ti looks pretty cool.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

sheeeeee-it, this new format is killing me.

One of these days I'll figure it out... or not.

USA!!!

USA!!!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

teamdicky said:


> sheeeeee-it, this new format is killing me.
> 
> One of these days I'll figure it out... or not.
> 
> ...


How long do one of those cogs last you? Just picked one up. From the photos, I should've splurged and got a schmancy anodized.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

stremf said:


> Which HBC? I bought an aluminum one a couple years ago but haven't used it. Dan said they will wear out quicker, so have been saving it.
> 
> I've got boat anchor Surly's on my bikes. The Niner Ti looks pretty cool.


19t Aluminium. I also had a 17t, but gave it to a mate and he broke it when he snapped a chain. It was not any fault of the cog. I'm actually quite amazed mine has lasted this long, but I do flip it regularly.


----------



## ardmoregeorge (Jan 12, 2011)

Love my 20t king, but in need of a 21 so I'm going with rennen to match my threaded chainring which is really nice quality so I can only assume.....


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I've only been on Endless since late last year. Not quite long enough to attest to their durability. Like every cog option, and I mean EVERY, I've heard good things and bad over the years. I guess I'll see for myself soon enough.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

teamdicky said:


> Like every cog option, and I mean EVERY, I've heard good things and bad over the years. I guess I'll see for myself soon enough.


Best way to find out ...

SPP


----------



## sscx (Apr 20, 2013)

The Andel (S*rly) Cro-Mo Single Speed Cog are my favorite from velosolo.

View attachment 792240


Other cogs:

Chris King Single Speed Cog
Singlestar Single Speed Cog Cog
Boone Titanium
Niner Cogalicious Single Speed Cog
Cogalicious RDO


----------



## Gabriel J (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you...I'm one lucky dude, and I keep that in mind every time I ride it.



Natedogz said:


> That chain, cog and hub are beautiful!


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

sscx said:


> The Andel (S*rly) Cro-Mo Single Speed Cog are my favorite from velosolo.
> 
> Other cogs:
> 
> ...


The Andel (S*rly) Cro-Mo Single Speed Cog looks nice with cut outs, is the base thicker than stamped? Hard to tell for sure from pics. Only source seems to be UK fleabay and the site you linked?


----------



## fixgeardan (Aug 20, 2004)

Ive used King,Endless,Q2,Surly,HBC after all those Im really liking the Rennens Ive been using. Good quality nice colors good svc as durable as any other aluminum cog.


----------



## toingtoing (May 3, 2010)

I've used 22t Niner cog (aluminum), 21t On-One steel cog and 21t Andel steel cog - nothing wrong with all 3. I really like the Andel (velosolo) one. But this one's my fave, 20t Niner Ti cog - already had a 60, 40, (this month) and just this wkend a 50mile ride on it.


Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr

Untitled by saviers_road, on Flickr


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Gabriel J said:


> KING. Made in the USA, (If that's something you like, I do.) and long lasting.


Ditto.










Although, I do wish HBC was still making stuff. Here's a 17T I have in my parts bin:


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

perttime said:


> I don't worry about my On-One Groove Armada cogs:
> On-One Groove Armada Single Speed Sprocket


Just snagged a 13t for $13 shipped.


----------



## CuzinMike (Jul 6, 2010)

I've always used Surlys. They work fine and don't cost too much; though I like those Endless cogs too...

By the way: Holy CRAP you guys have some clean bikes!


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

if your just looking for durability and don't need a wide base the shimano DX cogs are hard to beat. longest lasting cog i have ever used. 

seems to me pretty much any stamped steel cog lasts just as long as a more expensive name brand cog. won't be as pretty or garner as much internet cred however.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Boone are the coolest of all... 

For every day, I run one of 3 Chris King's (20, 18 and 15t) that I paid < $20 each for (eBay) and 2 Surly's (16 and 17t). The Surly's are more likely to gimme a bit of cruncho sounds when mashing over chatter or climbing in a significant turn.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

max-a-mill said:


> seems to me pretty much any stamped steel cog lasts just as long as a more expensive name brand cog. won't be as pretty or garner as much internet cred however.


That's my experience as well. My stamped 20t cogs (sold as Dimension, Gusset etc) are dirt cheap and last forever. Can't really justify getting something more expensive.


----------



## northpassage (May 9, 2013)

It maybe a little lame, but this is the cog I obtained.
Nothing fancy, but very durable.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Any wide based 20t works for me. I have a Surly on one bike and a Niner Ti that's going on another.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just got a Lunar Bikes quick-cog last week. So far I've been really impressed with this cog. Its nice and round and the deep tooth profile seems to keep the chain on the cog more securely. Being able to change the cog without using a chain whip and lock-ring tool is just icing on the cake.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

My OnOne Armada cog showed up last night. It's nice. Beefier than I thought it would be. I also didn't realize it has a flat side and a tapered side allowing me to fine tune the chainline that much more. At $13 it's an absolute steal!


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

pwu_1 said:


> I just got a Lunar Bikes quick-cog last week. So far I've been really impressed with this cog. Its nice and round and the deep tooth profile seems to keep the chain on the cog more securely. Being able to change the cog without using a chain whip and lock-ring tool is just icing on the cake.


just checked them out. I'm not sure I see the advantage over a standard cog. Is the advantage simply that you don't have to remove the cassette nut and spacers? Seems like it would take the same amount of time for either system. Also looks like you could get a couple of different cogs for the price of the Lunar system. My perspective might be skewed since I have a dedicated SS threaded rear hub with a screw on lock ring and not the standard large cassette body on most hubs.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

+1 on Endless Kick Ass Cog! Light, sweet looking and long lasting. 

Plus, they are easier to keep clean without all of the cutouts that other cogs have in them, IMHO.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Noticed a busted tooth on my endless a week or so ago. Probably got 300-400 miles on it, mostly in winter. Not as good as I'd expected but probably a freak thing. I will probably get another once I have the funds - something about it just felt right.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

AlexCuse said:


> Noticed a busted tooth on my endless a week or so ago. Probably got 300-400 miles on it, mostly in winter. Not as good as I'd expected but probably a freak thing. I will probably get another once I have the funds - something about it just felt right.


Bummer! I would contact them about that one. I am sure they will warranty it for you.


----------



## Brandon_oma#692 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been using the cheap stamped cogs so far. I am looking for the best value on cogs. not picky on the brand but looking for a 17 19 21 and 22 all from the same place. I have 16 18 and 20 that I use around town, on easy trails, and on harder trails. Looking for options to use on my 29" bike on the way. Seems like all the cheaper cogs stop at 18 or 20. Any suggestions?


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

Brandon_oma#692 said:


> I have been using the cheap stamped cogs so far. I am looking for the best value on cogs. not picky on the brand but looking for a 17 19 21 and 22 all from the same place. I have 16 18 and 20 that I use around town, on easy trails, and on harder trails. Looking for options to use on my 29" bike on the way. Seems like all the cheaper cogs stop at 18 or 20. Any suggestions?


The Surly steel SS Cog is a good option to consider. Strong, long lasting, with a wide base that will not damage your freehub body and will not break the bank. Retails for around $30 and comes in 13t - 22t.

Cassette Cog | Parts | Surly Bikes


----------



## 1SPDBING (Mar 16, 2013)

Dddd


----------



## The Thug (Nov 16, 2006)

My 17 tooth Endless Kick Ass


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

After a couple of cheap freewheels and I splurged for the White Industries (19T) and I'm blown away on how well built it is! No more issues with greasing, trying to pick up 50 little ball bearings off the garage floor!:thumbsup:

Should've done this along time ago:madman:


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Have a collection of On One Groove Armadas, 16 t up to 21 t depending on the terrain I ride. Nothing sexy but does the job and is cheap, to keep with the singlespeed spirit.Tried Niner alloy cog, piece of crap.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

Chris King, steel. I used to wear out aluminum cogs, now this CK just keeps chewing up chains. I would like to see a steel high quality front 32 single speed ring!


----------



## Fatsinglespeeder (Jan 24, 2013)

hoolie said:


> Chris King, steel. I used to wear out aluminum cogs, now this CK just keeps chewing up chains. I would like to see a steel high quality front 32 single speed ring!


Here you go:
Stainless Steel Chainrings | Parts | Surly Bikes


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

That is so like Surly to impress me. That is a great co.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

hoolie said:


> Chris King, steel. I used to wear out aluminum cogs, now this CK just keeps chewing up chains. I would like to see a steel high quality front 32 single speed ring!





Fatsinglespeeder said:


> Here you go:
> Stainless Steel Chainrings | Parts | Surly Bikes


Better stay away from the 104mm 4 arm Surly rings though.

On One does a very pretty and affordable steel chainring, too


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

mcoplea said:


> Bummer! I would contact them about that one. I am sure they will warranty it for you.


Maybe I'll shoot them an email. I just figure that its a drivetrain part and ish happens, not terribly fair to ask them to warranty it.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'm on a Surly 20t at the moment. Have several SingleWorks too, 19t-17t. I also have a 20t CK which I'll be trying soon when I get my new wheel back from the builder. Finally took the dive and trying out a CK rear SS hub.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Flucod said:


> I was using Endless but I could only get about a month of use before I would wear one out. Went through 8 of them last year, They are made very nice, I log about 80 miles a week on it. How many miles you guys doing to have the Endless last so long?
> 
> Put a King on last October and it has zero signs of wear yet.


I've only got 30 miles on mine. But if I only end up with 300 miles, I'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## LimeyPerp (Nov 7, 2009)

Ive been riding Endless kick ass cogs for a few years, and I love them. I swich up cogs a couple times a year, and probably ride 30-60 miles in a typical week. I like that the endless cogs are lightweight, made in USA, and come in different colors. 
Right now Im running a purple 20t Endless kick ass cog, with a pink Endless Fibonacci spacer kit, and a white KMC chain...its sooo fly


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

The On-One Groove Armada Single Speed Sprockets are 3/32 and 9 speed spaced.

So these sprockets can't be run with a 8 speed chain that is 3/32? The spacing is different so is that going to cause a problem?


----------



## Fatsinglespeeder (Jan 24, 2013)

goforbroke said:


> The On-One Groove Armada Single Speed Sprockets are 3/32 and 9 speed spaced.
> 
> So these sprockets can't be run with a 8 speed chain that is 3/32? The spacing is different so is that going to cause a problem?


No problem, you can use them with a 8 speed chain.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Fatsinglespeeder said:


> No problem, you can use them with a 8 speed chain.


Cool I wasn't sure due to the spacing.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Oct 13, 2010)

Nubster said:


> I'm on a Surly 20t at the moment. Have several SingleWorks too, 19t-17t. I also have a 20t CK which I'll be trying soon when I get my new wheel back from the builder. Finally took the dive and trying out a CK rear SS hub.


Your bike is too dirty for this thread!

I have 22, 21, 20 Surly cogs. I've had issues with Surly chainrings bending. Currently running a Race Face Single with good results.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Opps, sorry. I'll wash it up and repost. I'd hate to give the impression that I actually ride ...lol

I was riding a Race Face Single too, until it exploded this past weekend....


----------



## DoubleHelix (Oct 13, 2010)

I actually ride with a spare chain ring in my pack... not completely crazy.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

DoubleHelix said:


> I actually ride with a spare chain ring in my pack... not completely crazy.


After my last ride, I'd agree with you. I may pick up another one at some point and carry it at least on long rides. Luckily I was only a few miles from the car when the above happened.


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

Nubster, did you end up losing a chainring bolt that led to that "explosion"? I've been riding SS exclusively for over 3 years, riding at least 10 hours on it a week and I've never had an issue...haven't run a race face ring though. Those little cutouts make me nervous and I think depending on how you mount that ring, there are probably 2 good orientations, and 2 bad orientations. I notice the wear pattern on the teeth tend to be in about 2 - 45 degree arcs opposite of eachother.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Nub - Do you run a bashguard? Just wondering if a previous hit might have led to that failure. Never used RF myself. And fortunately, never had a ring go south on me yet. I run a bash on all mountain bikes.

At the distances most of us are doing, I would not even worry about a spare ring. It'd be like carrying a spare frame for fear of failure. If I were doing some week long expedition out in the middle of nowhere, that may be different.


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

I've ridden a 34t RaceFace Single extensively, and never had the slightest problem. By the looks of it, the 32t has a slightly smaller material thickness around the cutouts; that plus fatigue seems like it could explain the failure.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

asphaltdude said:


> Better stay away from the 104mm 4 arm Surly rings though.
> 
> On One does a very pretty and affordable steel chainring, too


Why, I had one that lasted well?


----------



## blackgriffen_1 (May 18, 2010)

Natedogz said:


> Why, I had one that lasted well?


Because some people (apparently not just clydesdales) have folded them over, usually accompanied with a loose chainring bolt, go figure.

FWIW I still have a 104 32t Surly Stainless ring with a few thousand miles on it and no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Raybum said:


> Nubster, did you end up losing a chainring bolt that led to that "explosion"? I've been riding SS exclusively for over 3 years, riding at least 10 hours on it a week and I've never had an issue...haven't run a race face ring though. Those little cutouts make me nervous and I think depending on how you mount that ring, there are probably 2 good orientations, and 2 bad orientations. I notice the wear pattern on the teeth tend to be in about 2 - 45 degree arcs opposite of eachother.


No, all four where there. All I can tell that happened was that the chain was slack because I could hear some chain slap. I should have stopped then but I decided to make the last drop and come up a pretty step but short hill on the other side. Midway up the chain skipped several teeth on the ring and bam! I just thought I dropped the chain but found it busted once I walked to the top and turned the bike over to replace and tighten the chain.



phsycle said:


> Nub - Do you run a bashguard? Just wondering if a previous hit might have led to that failure. Never used RF myself. And fortunately, never had a ring go south on me yet. I run a bash on all mountain bikes.


On that setup yeah. I had to the way the spider was setup. It may not have lasted as long as it did if I had not had one.



blackgriffen_1 said:


> I've ridden a 34t RaceFace Single extensively, and never had the slightest problem. By the looks of it, the 32t has a slightly smaller material thickness around the cutouts; that plus fatigue seems like it could explain the failure.


Yeah, it's pretty thin. You can really see how thin after it busted. I noticed when I was looking online for a replacement, the RaceFace Singles out now don't have that cutout. I wonder if they had some issues like mine from other riders. I may shoot them an email and picture and see what they say.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

blackgriffen_1 said:


> Because some people (apparently not just clydesdales) have folded them over, usually accompanied with a loose chainring bolt, go figure.
> 
> FWIW I still have a 104 32t Surly Stainless ring with a few thousand miles on it and no problems whatsoever.


Ya, I"ve seen a pic of one that way. I check my chainring bolts every so often and run a bashguard.



Nubster said:


> No, all four where there. All I can tell that happened was that the chain was slack because I could hear some chain slap. I should have stopped then but I decided to make the last drop and come up a pretty step but short hill on the other side. Midway up the chain skipped several teeth on the ring and bam! I just thought I dropped the chain but found it busted once I walked to the top and turned the bike over to replace and tighten the chain.....Yeah, it's pretty thin. You can really see how thin after it busted. I noticed when I was looking online for a replacement, the RaceFace Singles out now don't have that cutout. I wonder if they had some issues like mine from other riders. I may shoot them an email and picture and see what they say.


Yes I would email them and see.


----------



## jmiah (Apr 13, 2012)

I know this is an old thread, but has anyone had issues getting the Endless Cog on the Stans 3.30? I pounded that bad boy on last night and now I'm going to have to find a way to get it off as my chainline is going to be off when I tighten down my Race Face crankset (error in install)....don't drink and work on bikes....


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

They have a disclaimer about possibly needing some file work, sounds like your hub may be one of the hubs in question. If you can't get it off by hand I would fashion something to grip the cog on both sides of the freehub body, so pulling force is hopefully applied equally. 

Drinking is the only way to work on bikes


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

jmiah said:


> I know this is an old thread, but has anyone had issues getting the Endless Cog on the Stans 3.30? I pounded that bad boy on last night and now I'm going to have to find a way to get it off as my chainline is going to be off when I tighten down my Race Face crankset (error in install)....don't drink and work on bikes....


Doesn't help now, but it obviouslt would have been better to use another cog to line it up, then pound the Endless on. I had a little trouble with the DT240 hub, but a little nudge with the rubber mallet and it went on fine. Super tight clearance, though. Mark of a good cog, in my opinion.


----------



## mcoplea (Nov 11, 2004)

They can be a tight fit depending g on the hub body. From Endless' website.

At a full quarter inch wide (6.35mm) at the splines, Kick-Ass-Cogs simply will not damage your free hub body the way a narrower cog can. Made of high strength 7075-T6 alloy (Stronger and harder than most common steels), Kick-Ass-Cogs are precision machined insuring perfect axial and radial alignment that compliments the superior chain lines that cassette style hubs allow.

The specially engineered tooth profile on Kick-Ass-Cogs improves both cog and chain life while minimizing drive train friction. With a Kick-Ass-Cog on your bike, you can expect a smooth, quiet drivetrain for miles to come.

Like all EndlessBikeCo. Products, Color Anodized Kick-Ass-Cogs are made right here in Western North Carolina; not in some faceless factory on the other side of the planet.

Please note that not all freehub bodies are created equally (outside diameter that is). Depending on your particular hub choice, you may have to modify your Kick-Ass-Cog. We like our cogs to fit tight so there is only smooth in your drive train with no damage to that expensive freehub body. Not sure what we mean? email us [email protected]


----------



## endlessbikegirl (Nov 13, 2008)

jmiah said:


> I know this is an old thread, but has anyone had issues getting the Endless Cog on the Stans 3.30? I pounded that bad boy on last night and now I'm going to have to find a way to get it off as my chainline is going to be off when I tighten down my Race Face crankset (error in install)....don't drink and work on bikes....


Oh no!!! I hate reading this. I'm so sorry. Please if you ever have this issue, email me!!! Don't ever pound a $50 cog onto an expensive freehub body. I would have had you modify the cog. It's unfortunate but not all freehub bodies are manufactured to the same tolerances. In the future peeps please email me!!! I actually love hearing from customers too!


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Can you get the freehub off with the cog still on? If so get a piece of pvc pipe that will fit over the freehub and rest on the cog. Put it in a vise and press it off, or at least to the end of the freehub.


----------



## justin146 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have to use threaded ratcheting cogs on my single speed. Who makes high quality ratcheting cogs?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

justin146 said:


> I have to use threaded ratcheting cogs on my single speed. Who makes high quality ratcheting cogs?


Do you mean a freewheel?


----------



## dvn (Apr 6, 2011)

Just received my Endless Kick Ass cog today. Sure is pretty!:thumbsup: Time will tell how it holds up.


----------



## justin146 (Dec 23, 2013)

shiggy said:


> Do you mean a freewheel?


yes.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

justin146 said:


> yes.


White Industries. Nothing else comes close.


----------



## justin146 (Dec 23, 2013)

shiggy said:


> White Industries. Nothing else comes close.


Looks like all the offer is 3/32"- my bike currently has a 1/8" setup. I currently have a Dicta 22t.


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Kings on all my bikes except for my WW bike. I run a Crupi alloy cog on my Niner.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

justin146 said:


> Looks like all the offer is 3/32"- my bike currently has a 1/8" setup.


I don't think that is a problem.
It just means that you have 1/32" extra clearance between chain and cog.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

The On-One Groove Armada is a bit heavy for my taste, so I engraved it for giggles:



+1 to the first one to know the reference.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Did you weigh it before and after?



I think some sizes come with holes (too lazy to go and check mine now)


----------



## damnitman (Jan 30, 2008)

...these seven words they are trying to take!


----------



## HitmenOnlyInc (Jul 20, 2012)

mattkock said:


> Kings on all my bikes except for my WW bike. I run a Crupi alloy cog on my Niner.


I love Crupi stuff. I am running a Crupi bottom bracket on one of my bikes. Been bugging Greg to build MTB stuff for years but his BMX roots keep him there. I would run their cranks if I had a 68mm bb on my SS.


----------

